# Imposible hacer funcionar gforce 630m de 1GB

## dominuskernel

Hola a todos. Resulta que llevo 5 dias intentando arrancar el entorno grafico. Tengo instalado el gnome. He seguido paso a paso los manuales para instalar los drivers de nvidia. Cuando voy arrancar con startx se me queda la pantalla en negro, pero si me deja irme a otro terminal con alt+F* e interrumpir el entorno grafico que esta en alt+F7. Aqui os dejo toda una información detallada.

Informacion del driver:

http://bpaste.net/show/54601/

informacion de cpu

http://bpaste.net/show/54602/

Mi portatil:

HP PAVILION DV6 Notebook PC con 6 GB de RAM

El archivo Xorg.0.log dice:

http://bpaste.net/show/54607/

Este es mi archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf

http://bpaste.net/show/54609/

Mi archivo /etc/portage/make.conf no se porque no me deja enviarlo pero os pongo los variables:

CFLAGS="-march=native -02 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

USE="mmx sse sse2"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

# aqui irian los mirros pero no creo que interesen.

Mi archivo /root .xinitrc

http://bpaste.net/show/54614/

Yo ya he intentado hacer todo lo posible pero sigue sin arrancarme el entorno grafico. No le veo a esto color. Deberia ir ya que con Ubuntu me iva sin problema y con aceleracion 3D incluida.

Si alguien puede ayudarme con esto lo agradeceria mucho.

Gracias y un saludo.

----------

## gringo

bienvenido  :Smile: 

hace tiempo que no configuro una nvidia en linux pero si las cosas no han cambiado hay que crear un archivo de configuración para xorg en el que se tiene que detallar que driver cargar.

Tb. veo en el Xorg.0.log que habilita el drm, esto no va funcionar con el driver de nvidia si mal no recuerdo.

Compilaste tu mismo el kernel ? 

leíste esta guía -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/nvidia-guide.xml ?

saluetes

----------

## cameta

Para empezar realmente no necesitas ese xorg.x11 tan complejo 

con algo más simple como esto es suficiente:

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "NVIDIA"

	Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Module"

         load "glx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor"

        DefaultDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## quilosaq

¿Has probado a arrancar sin xorg.conf?

----------

## cameta

Y también podria ser problema del kernel si hay cosas del driver nouveau.

----------

## Arctic

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Has probado a arrancar sin xorg.conf?

 

Estaría bien si el driver privativo tuviese soporte KMS

Nouveau está demasiado verde aún, como comenta Cameta interfiere si seleccionas el frambuffer nvidia en el kernel ,además ofrece ventajas como aceleración de flash por hardware, soporte openCL y aceleacion de video por hardware atraves de VDPAU.

Salu2

----------

## dominuskernel

Hola a todos. Resulta que no podia arrancar el entorno gráfico debido a que mi portatil tiene la peculiaridad de que dispone de dos tarjetas graficas que comparten salida. Una tarjeta es nvidia y la otra intel y la intel es la jefa. Resolví este problema gracias a la ayuda de la buena y simpática gente del canal IRC gentoo-es. Voy a compartir con ustedes como solucione este complejo problema explicando paso a paso como instalar drivers de nvidia en este supuesto.

1º Editamos el fichero make.conf:

```
nano -w /etc/portage/make.conf
```

y añadimos:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel"
```

2º Instalamos la uiltima version de nvidia-drivers

```
emerge -av =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.60
```

3º Instalamos los drivers de intel de forma automatica

```
emerge -avuDN world
```

4º Comprobamos que se estan utilizando los drivers de intel:

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

 [1] nvidia

 [2] xorg-x11 *
```

Sino fuera asi ejecutamos:

```
eselect opengl set 2
```

5º Ejecutamos las X.

```
startx
```

6º Si no da ningún error entonces estaremos ejecutando las X con Intel y procederemos a instalar un entorno grafico.

7º Una vez instalado el entorno grafico procedemos a instalar bbswitch que hará que pasemos de utilizar intel a utilizar nvidia:

```
emerge --ask bbswitch
```

8º Testeamos el nuevo modulo instalado

```
modprobe bbswitch
```

9º Miramos dentro de su syslog y comprobamos:

```
cat /var/log/messages | grep bbswitch

bbswitch: Found integrated VGA device 0000:00:02.0: \_SB_.PCI0.GFX0

bbswitch: Found discrete VGA device 0000:01:00.0: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP

bbswitch: detected an Optimus _DSM function

...

bbswitch: Succesfully loaded. Discrete card 0000:01:00.0 is on
```

10º Elaboramos un scripts :

#!/bin/bash

echo OFF > /proc/acpi/bbswitch

echo ON > /proc/acpi/bbswitch

11ª Dentro del entorno gráfico nos vamos a Sistemas > Preferencias > Aplicaciones al inicio > añadir. Ponemos un nombre y en comandos buscamos el script que acabamos de hacer y reiniciamos el sistema.

12º Instalamos el paquete mesa-progs:

```
emerge mesa-progs
```

13º Por último comprobamos que tenemos aceleración 3d por parte de nvidia

```
 glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes
```

Espero que le sirva a la gente que tenga esta misma peculiaridad en su PC. Esta solución no hubiera sido posible sin la ayuda de la gente del canal IRC gentoo-es. Un saludo a todos.

----------

## cameta

Gracias por compartir la solución a tu problema. Jamás habia oido hablar de una arquitectura con dos gráficas y la misma salida.

----------

## Arctic

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Gracias por compartir la solución a tu problema. Jamás habia oido hablar de una arquitectura con dos gráficas y la misma salida.

 

Algo había leido sobre esto en phoronix, "creo" que estaban desarrollando codigo para poder utilizar la gpu que no esta en uso para potenciar el procesamiento...............

----------

